# DAYS OF FUTURE PAST OOC    Still Going!



## Nuke261 (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey gang!
Our little teenage-mutants-on the-run game has been going really well.  I would like to thank each of you for doing a fantasic job!  This game would be nothing without your contributions!  I am really excited and proud to have the game go this far and I can't wait to show you what I have in store for our little group.  

Keep up the great work and have fun!!

Nuke

Oh yeah.  I attached a copy of a sketch I got by Darryl Banks.  Somehow, I thought it was fitting!!

The Game:
Issue #1
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1526053#post1526053

Issue #2
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1855721#post1855721

Issue #3
www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=148799

Original OOC:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1488653#post1488653

The Character Roster:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1520683#post1520683[/


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 11, 2005)

eeekkkk..

make the mean purple/blue robot go away!

nice drawing.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 11, 2005)

wow, a shiny new ooc thread.  





			
				Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Raidant,
> judging by this game and the Titans game, maybe being a teenage super hero means you are supposed to start an instant relationship with the person standing closest to you?




and in both games I fight a hard battle against that. But it is a lonely fight I tell ya


----------



## Unicron818 (Jan 12, 2005)

SWEET! This rocks!


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 12, 2005)

No need to worry Kain.  
At least until I post my old John Romita JR Nimord sketch!!!!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 12, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> and in both games I fight a hard battle against that. But it is a lonely fight I tell ya



I think the benefit (gaming wise, I'm not getting into a discussion of society here) is that you have someone to post with, often.


----------



## Elfy (Jan 12, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I think the benefit is that you have someone to post with, often.




***Wanders in***

Yes, she has pheromones too =P

***Wanders back out***


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 12, 2005)

Elfy said:
			
		

> ***Wanders in***
> 
> Yes, she has pheromones too =P
> 
> ***Wanders back out***



No phermones in this game (at least that I know of!).
Although Kyle is certainly screwing with peoples heads...

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh don't worry. Kyle most likely will change back.. and wind up on the floor in pain doing it.. but till the Swede says something Kyle isn't about risk incapaciating himself to change back.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 13, 2005)

New IC post coming sometime Friday.  

Hopefully after that I will be able to get myself back on schedule!  Again!

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2005)

Radiant, at least your character have a strating new love story. Mycharacter love story is about to end (or should say, it is finished)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 17, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Radiant, at least your character have a strating new love story. Mycharacter love story is about to end (or should say, it is finished)




Actually Radiant has a love story and a crash and burn. (I doubt Kyle made any points with his power issues)


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm suprised that no one commented on Kyle's change.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 17, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I'm suprised that no one commented on Kyle's change.




posting again once I'm over my hangover...


----------



## Keia (Jan 17, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> No phermones in this game (at least that I know of!).




Ak-hmm,  cough, cough.  Ah, what? 

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Jan 20, 2005)

hey Velmont, hope you don't get this wrong. Hating Catherine and by assiciation Andrew is just part of Jennifers character.   Not your fault at all and in fact mostly just unfair, at least towards Andrew.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jan 20, 2005)

Guh. Normally Gabe'd be tentatively stepping in to try and play mediator, but I'm wiped at the moment and just can't muster the will (or the words!) to edit my post. Need...sleep...


----------



## Velmont (Jan 24, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> hey Velmont, hope you don't get this wrong. Hating Catherine and by assiciation Andrew is just part of Jennifers character.   Not your fault at all and in fact mostly just unfair, at least towards Andrew.




Just take a look of my last post... take my revenge, and in her back  

No, and Andrew is used to unfairness. He has been his team leader, someone failed, he failed. We need to blame on person, not the whole team, he is blamed. And getting out with Catherine bring his own gossip too


----------



## Kangaxx (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey, a new OOC thread.  How did I miss that?  Well it's good to see this game joining the proud ranks of those who need more than one thread.  

Not to be nitpicky, but is coach going to answer Corey's question?  If not, the next thing he's going to do is repeat it.


----------



## Radiant (Jan 25, 2005)

can someone tell me what time it is in the game? Me's confused


----------



## Keia (Jan 25, 2005)

That's okay, Kangaxx, coach didn't answer my questions either . . . so I decided to take a nap! 

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 25, 2005)

That's okay.. I get ignored all the time. Penalty of being the school joker.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry folks.  

Looks like you caught me slacking on a couple of points.  I tired to clear them up in my new post.  And in game time it is about 7:40 p.m., I was vague on time before so I could position both groups where I needed.  We should be cool now.  

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 9, 2005)

Kangaxx, Corey is welcome to join the trip into town.  I left it open in case anyone changed their minds.  So either way is cool.

Nuke


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 10, 2005)

I guess he'll be back at the house since he's not seeing his parents.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 18, 2005)

Ping?

Just wondering what's up with the game?


----------



## Keia (Feb 18, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Ping?
> 
> Just wondering what's up with the game?



I heard word through the grapevine that nuke is without a computer (since saturday last week) and is desperately trying to cobble a computer together from spare parts, bailing wire and duct tape.

There may be posts involving what happens with many of us when we reach home, so I doubt we should go any farther than we already have.

Keia
_keeping tabs on his GM's_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 20, 2005)

Friday night while at work I got robbed by a trio of kids. (11, 12 and 16) who climbed up my back wall, smashed through the gypsy blinds/window of my back bedroom and literally turned my house upside down.

As a result I'm out somewhere in the area of 4,000+ euro of stuff so far (the police have the kids, but haven't recovered everything) and thus far about 3 dozen games, cds, dvds and such are irreperably scratched (some of them irreplacable)

In the last two days I've managed to restore 3 bookshelves, my kitchen, den, 1 bedroom to a semblance of order (ie.. I can see my floor in those rooms) but it will be at least a WEEk before I get back on my feet totally and the gypsy bars my landlord is installing in the house will be put in. 

As a result my game post time will be curtailed. I will post as I can.

Apologies.


----------



## Keia (Feb 20, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> As a result my game post time will be curtailed. I will post as I can.
> 
> Apologies.




Sounds like a real mess.  Hang in there and know that we'll be here for you when you need to step away into unreality.  Take care!!

Keia


----------



## Kangaxx (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, that is terrible.  Good luck getting your stuff back.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 21, 2005)

11 and 12? Wow, that's young, how can you do such things at this gae... I suppose the 16 years old has something to do with it... Anyway, that's crap and hope you'll be able to find your things.


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 22, 2005)

Kain, good luck dealing with all of that!  I cannot begin to imagine what that must be like.  KNow that our thoughts are with you.  And don't worry about your place in the game, if the G.M. can vanish for days at a time, I think you are safe!

That's right everyone, I am back!
The old computer is all fresh and ready to go.  i will have a new post up later tonight!!
Yeaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 23, 2005)

Update...


It turns out there were a total of 8 kids involved and all were finally brought in and questioned. Most of the items are recovered. My gamecube and a trio of memory sticks for my digital camera being the biggest things still missing. My DVD collection is fairly well recovered, though I fear that many of them that were taken will never again be useful (most of my anime in particular)


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 23, 2005)

Kain,
Really sorry to hear all of that.  I am glad to hear that something is getting done about it.  It may not put things right but you are not left hanging either.

Bets of luck!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 24, 2005)

How did you all like the 'good-bye' scenes I posted.  I had to take some liberties here and there but I tried to keep everything in character.  

Let me know what you think.

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Feb 24, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> How did you all like the 'good-bye' scenes I posted.  I had to take some liberties here and there but I tried to keep everything in character.
> 
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> Nuke




just incredible.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice..

hoping Kyle can figure out the chip. Of course he's confused where it came from mostly.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2005)

I almost regret to have written a letter...


----------



## kid A (Feb 25, 2005)

> How did you all like the 'good-bye' scenes I posted. I had to take some liberties here and there but I tried to keep everything in character.
> 
> Let me know what you think.




i've said it before and i'll say it again...  this game is fantastic!

-kid A


----------



## Keia (Feb 25, 2005)

kid A said:
			
		

> i've said it before and i'll say it again...  this game is fantastic!




Here, here!!!

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Feb 25, 2005)

Glad you guys approve.
Just trying to make sure I'm not running in a direction no one cares for.

Thanks!

Nuke


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2005)

My job in Burkina Faso is finally finished, but I am not coming back home yet. I'll take advantage of the fact I am here to visit. I am leaving tommorow morning (5am GMT). I will try to go in Cyber cafe at least twice a week, to give some news and post, but it won't be always possible.

During the next two months, I'll be travelling in Benin (2 weeks), Mali (3 weeks), France (1 week) and Belgium (2 weeks) to finally come back by the 27 of April. During that time, I may fall silent for a whole week, mainly in the desert of Mali: Dogon Country and Timbouktou, where both place I may spend around 6 days.

Presently is pretty quiet for Andrew, but when action will come back, I may have difficulty to follow the rapid post of others, so I'll detail as much as possible my post and gives guideline on what Andrew would act...


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 1, 2005)

Holy Cow, Velmont!
You're having a bigger adventure than our characters are!

New post coming Wed.  Just in case we have any last minute posters...


Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 13, 2005)

knock knock


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey all,
I've been getting my butt kicked by this nasty cold the last few days.  Still getting better but I will get things going again.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Mar 21, 2005)

New IC post coming tonight after work.

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (Mar 23, 2005)

Yo everyone, I'd like to apologise for my somewhat sporadic posting of late. I had a nasty week or so of illness, and that plus the fact I've been playing catchup on my course since then to make up for the days I was ill has left me with less time to post than I like. I'm afraid I'm not sure how much posting I'll be able t do over the next week or so either due to Easter family things, but I'll see what I can manage. Hopefully, after Easter I'll be able to return to a more consistent posting schedule.   

Cheers,
Synch.


----------



## Radiant (Mar 23, 2005)

Radiant is back online !!! 
hope it stays like that, gota get rid if that worm...


----------



## Keia (Mar 24, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Radiant is back online !!!
> hope it stays like that, gota get rid if that worm...




Welcome back! ! !  I was worried about you . . . and Karl Green . . . and Isida . . . but you most of all!!

Keia


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2005)

Back from Timbuktu.


----------



## Radiant (Apr 7, 2005)

back agian. This tiem for real I hope...


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like everyone is pretty much back in the action, sooooooo

New update coming tonight!!!

You heard it hear first, true believer!!


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 28, 2005)

I know things have not been very ecxiting, Sorry about that!  

I have gone over my notes for the game and streamlined things so we should be back on track.  Finish off any initial conversations or thoughts and then this wekend we will be moving onto some adventure for the group!


----------



## Velmont (Apr 28, 2005)

Things don't have to be exciting every moment... calm moment can do nice roleplay moment.

Is it necessary that I post in the IC: Zzzzzzzz ?


----------



## Radiant (Apr 28, 2005)

Not realy much to post. As far as I'm concerned we can skip to another scene instead of going through each day completly. The roleplaying was real good but I think we need some fresh energy to keep it going.


----------



## Nuke261 (Apr 29, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> Not realy much to post. As far as I'm concerned we can skip to another scene instead of going through each day completly. The roleplaying was real good but I think we need some fresh energy to keep it going.



I agree 110%!  Fresh energy coming online!
New post Friday night!

Velmont, if you have nothing to post, no need.

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2005)

Hey gang, just making sure everyone is still hanging in there.  You have all been super about sticking with the game and I think that is great!  I'm gonn give Synch a few days to post and then I will update again.  I think that is only fair since ALL eyes are on Gabe at the moment!!

Like I said, the speed of the game should be picking up so I hope you have all stuck around for some more fun!

Thanks!

Nuke


----------



## Synchronicity (May 8, 2005)

Sorry about the lack of posting - I am currently very unwell, mostly dividing my time between lying in bed and being sick. I'll post as soon as I'm up to it, though I'm not sure how long that'll be. Sorry.


----------



## Nuke261 (May 8, 2005)

No problems!
Take care of yourself, the game will survive.

Nuke


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 9, 2005)

Figure Kyle is switching between pouting and trying to figure how he can pull his wierght on the rescue.. will post something tomorrow.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have not vanished!

I have had some serious family issues come up that have taken center stage this week.  They have gotten slightly better so hopefuly things will continue to improve.

I will have new post up by Sunday night.

Thanks for your understanding!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Question for Everyone*

How do you all want to do combat?  I know it is kind of late in the game to be going over this but it is gonna matter a lot here in another few posts!

Obviously, I have been glossing over roles and rules in favor of storytelling.  I will be working/rolling out the combat but do you want *1)* just the fun storytelling and keep all the number crunching to myself, or *2)* do you want all the roles and everything typed out?

I am in favor of storytelling with maybe a few important comments added at the end as OOC.  Since the game has been dragging a bit I thought I would see what would interest you the most.

Let's hear it!


----------



## Radiant (Jul 8, 2005)

gime the fast solution any day. It's not like our characters are combat monsters and it will take forever to get through the rounds.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 8, 2005)

Well, not combat monster, I think my character is pretty much the briock type, just with a little bit more style, but I don't care to see the role, all I want is the nice story. Just keep it as when we were in the wagon during the ambush made by the others, it was pretty fine like that.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah, another vote for the fast solution over here. It's not like our characters really understand exactly how their powers work anyway, so there's no reason we should get all the numbers...


----------



## Keia (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll toss my vote for the story as well.  Having the numbers will only freak us out and make us run away.    

Keia


----------



## kid A (Jul 8, 2005)

i'm hopping on the story bandwagon.  definitely like the look of the story better, too, without all the extra numbers.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 10, 2005)

Looks like the majority wants storytelling, works for me.  Things should be at a much quicker, more eventful, pace for the rest of the game.

Ooo, sounds kind of finite.  Like the game wil be ending soon....Or will it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Honestly*

New update tonight or Wednesday.  Okay, it will probably be Wednesday.


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 16, 2005)

*Gen Con*

New update Tuesday night.  

Wednesday I will be shipping out for Gen Con so feel free to post all you want in that time.  I will be back in town on Monday so the next post from me will probably be the _next _ Tuesday.  

Hope to see you at the Con!

Nuke


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 24, 2005)

Gen Con was so much fun!  Coming back to work was not, though. 

Anyone else want to post before I do?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome back.. don't suppose you saw anything on Shadowrun 4?

FYI.. what do I need to 'break the lock' Kyle has on the widget? More time? A hero point? 

What?


----------



## Nuke261 (Aug 25, 2005)

I did see a pretty big push for Shadworun.  However, I have only played it once, so I did not pay a whole lot of attention to it.  I did pick up a few promo posters for my buddy Terry.  Actually, I love the concept of Shadowrun and it is one of the pre-existing games I would like to play.  There just never seems to be a good game going on for me.

And the widget is only a matter of time (and not a lot of it, either...).


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 5, 2005)

*Question to my players...*

I hate to suggest this but I think I need to.

I am looking at ending the game.  

I have gone over the posting stats for the last three months and they are not good.  I know people get busy and run out of time, I am every bit as guilty of that as anyone else.  We have lost Unicron and Radiant and Syncronicity appear lost as well.  Kid A, Keia, Kangaxx and Kain (a lot of K going on there) all make a good attempt to keep up.  Velmont, the one who left the country for awhile, is the only one with more posts than me (by 1) in the last 3 months.

No hard feelings if this is how it goes.  I would be happy to divulge any secrets you want to know about where things were headed.  I just don't see us getting there.  

What do all of you say?

Nuke


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

I think that the game was/is going good, but the loss of other players has made things difficult.  Unfortunately, there's not a chance to re-recruit, unless someone picked up the existing characters and continued them.

I am very interested in the story and will admit that posting has been tough - mostly due to waiting to see what people were doing (at least from Lorenzo's point of view).

I would suggest a recruiting posting to get new blood in the game, then if that fails wrap it up.

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Sep 5, 2005)

well I just did not see what to post apart from "I'm still drivng away"


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> well I just did not see what to post apart from "I'm still drivng away"



Here, here!  That's the trouble I was having too!

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 5, 2005)

I undersatnd that we have major holes in posting lately.  We have missing people and sparodic posts from people who are still on board.  I have been in that boat of not knowing what to post because there is no one to post against.  That is when characterization comes in.  As hard as it is to post, if no one posts there is no game and it seesm like that is where we are headed.

We will see how the others feel.  Thanks for your support Keia and Radiant.  I will leave the topic open until Tuesday night (due to the holiday).


----------



## Radiant (Sep 5, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> I undersatnd that we have major holes in posting lately.  We have missing people and sparodic posts from people who are still on board.  I have been in that boat of not knowing what to post because there is no one to post against.  That is when characterization comes in.  As hard as it is to post, if no one posts there is no game and it seesm like that is where we are headed.
> 
> We will see how the others feel.  Thanks for your support Keia and Radiant.  I will leave the topic open until Tuesday night (due to the holiday).




Nuke I think the main problem of this story is that you put TOO MUCH effort into it. I would go crazy trying to work out as much detail as you did. Sometimes you should jsut skip time, like a comic book. No one realy cares what place we spent the night at, what regions we drove through etc.
Make it easy for yourself, if it does not serve a dramatic or story purpose just don't mention it. We spend incredible amounts of time on details, which ends in Keias and my situation of not knowing what to do and even worse, a lot of work for you. Plus it eats time. 
I have done that in my first game and it was the reason I closed it, it just ate all my fun.
Of course I have no idea if that is really the problem and even if it is I lack the language to really describe what I mean but for a change I will at least try to help if I can.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 5, 2005)

Well, I post a lot because I am back since the start of the summer...

Up to now, I like the game, but I must give a point to Radiant. All the detail are interesting, and allow a lot of roleplay between players, but not at every moment it is easy for everyone to make a post. Andrew is a man of action, so when action comes, it is easy to make post, but when it come to talk, I often had difficulty to make my post.

That's one thing about large group. Just like X-men comics, you won't see everyone on every pages, some characters stay in the background to come back in the spotlight a few pages later.

I think Keia idea is not bad. I am sure there some good player that likes the challenge of playing an already made character (I've tried once, and I liked it).


----------



## kid A (Sep 6, 2005)

i'm all for keeping it going.  it's your call in the end, i think, but if you want to keep trying, i'll do the same.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2005)

I post when I can, but I don't see that I am in the 'main thread' of the story right now. So, I was feeling.. well sidelined (but on the other hand I get not everyone can stand out)

So, if I'm one of the 'holes' I'm sorry. I want to have the game continue though.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2005)

The people have spoken!
The Game Continues!


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> The people have spoken!
> The Game Continues!




you're da hero =)

cheers to Nuke and praise to the porkchops


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2005)

We have porckchops???!!!


----------



## Keia (Sep 7, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> We have porckchops???!!!



If we do, I think they're gonna be char-grilled in a moment or two!!

Keia


----------



## Gideon (Sep 7, 2005)

I wanted to compliment you all on a really fun (looking/reading) game.  I have been reading the other M&M Enworld games to get a better feel for mine and have been really impressed by the overall quality of all of them.

Too bad you're full or I would push the 'let-me-in' button.

Anyway, Great Jorb!


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 7, 2005)

Gideon,  
If you have any interest in playing Sammy or Gabe I have no problem with that.  Gabe may be a little more straight forward.  I have started Sammy down a slight NPC path.  Let me know.  You can check out the characters in the character thread, there is a link on the first post of this thread.

Nuke


----------



## Radiant (Sep 7, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> We have porckchops???!!!




*chew, swallow*
well, no...
...of course not...


----------



## Keia (Sep 8, 2005)

I still got some sandwiches from Mama Reynolds, so I'm good. 

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 8, 2005)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *chew, swallow*
> well, no...
> ...of course not...



Man!  I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't want to step on Synch's toes but if he is really gone, I'll take over Gabe.  I haven't seen Synch in my game either but he didn't leave any kind of messages that he was leaving.


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2005)

Gabe's a good character, some great dialogue early in the game.  It'd be good to have the character back in the game.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 11, 2005)

Gabe is a very good charachter with cool powers and some established material to work with.  If you want to run him, you are welcome to Gideon.


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 12, 2005)

To celebrate the renewed vigor of this game, expect a new thread for issue #3, any day.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll start Gabe-ing soon then.


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 12, 2005)

My posting has slowed down a lot lately because real life has been more busy, but I've had a lot of fun with this game and I don't plan on leaving it anytime soon.  Keep it coming Nuke!


----------



## Nuke261 (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks Kangaxx!!

And an Official, "Welcome Aboard" to Gideon!


----------



## Radiant (Sep 13, 2005)

heya Gideon, *insert smart welcome speech here* =)


----------



## Keia (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized I missed the new thread.  Posted and happy goodness to follow . . .   

Keia


----------



## Kangaxx (Sep 26, 2005)

The new thread is up?   Hmm, better go find that.


----------



## Keia (Sep 27, 2005)

Kain,

It's Sammy that's missing, not Corey.

Keia


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 27, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Kain,
> 
> It's Sammy that's missing, not Corey.
> 
> Keia





d'oh and edited.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2005)

Keia, just a note, it isn't Adam, it is Andrew...


----------



## Keia (Oct 11, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Keia, just a note, it isn't Adam, it is Andrew...



Yeah, that's right.  I think I called him Andy a few times too. - I'll change it.  

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Oct 18, 2005)

For anyone who hasn't seen it and might be interested, there is a Living Supers World being set up here on EN World, as we speak.  It is looking pretty fun and there are some really great ideas being put into it.  Some of our players here have already joined in!  Come check it out!
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=151401



> A living world is a persistent campaign world with multiple GMs running games at the same time within the framework of a consistant setting. Adventures and characters can go from one adventure to another within the world whenever they are unattached. Duplication Girl can be in an adventure run by DM A, and then when that adventure ends, join in another adventure that is just starting up.
> 
> Characters are approved for the campaign world so they are able to go from one DM to another without needing to be reapproved/recreated whatever.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 31, 2005)

Two questions..

1. Are we going to update pcs to 2nd edition M&M?

2. How do I manage to get ported back into Lorenzo's car? I was pretty sure I got pulled into the car by Jenn at the gas station


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2005)

Well, there could have been a switch of person at the rest area, after all, Jenn truck was more crowded than Lorenzo's car.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 1, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Two questions..
> 
> 1. Are we going to update pcs to 2nd edition M&M?
> 
> 2. How do I manage to get ported back into Lorenzo's car? I was pretty sure I got pulled into the car by Jenn at the gas station




I was not planning on updating the characters.  This has turned into much more of a ROLE playing game and powers and stats have not been a huge concern.  I am not stopping you, though.  Feel free to vote and go with the majority.  

Interest has certainly slowed down and you basically have this encouter the group is approaching and then the big finale.  Still trying to decide who all will be there.  So the game will not go on forever.

Car seating is up to the group.  Anything could have happened at the rest stop however, if anyone chnaged vehicles, it helps to say that somewhere.


Also of interest, the smoke from the lake area was Sammy.  Not usre if anyone cared or not but, he got thrown from the explosion and made his way out of town.  He flew as far and fast as he could (not wanting to get caught, again) and landed at the edge of the lake.  No biggie since we lost Unicron but, we coulda kept our scrapper, fire-boy, healer.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 1, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> Also of interest, the smoke from the lake area was Sammy.  Not usre if anyone cared or not but, he got thrown from the explosion and made his way out of town.  He flew as far and fast as he could (not wanting to get caught, again) and landed at the edge of the lake.  No biggie since we lost Unicron but, we coulda kept our scrapper, fire-boy, healer.




Hmmm... it was a possibility I had in mind, but when you are not familiar with powers, how can you believe that a guy can survive the fire of a gaz station.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 2, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Well, there could have been a switch of person at the rest area, after all, Jenn truck was more crowded than Lorenzo's car.




very much doubt Kyle would have moved..so I'll post his comments when I stop getting teleported out in a deux ex machina manner.


----------



## Radiant (Nov 2, 2005)

you know folks the who is on who'se car discussion is getting tiresome after a while. It's not like the fate of the world is decided by it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 2, 2005)

I am not worrying about it.  

I could always just blow up Lorenzo's car...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 2, 2005)

It just gets confusing when I post only that have folks tell me I've been spontaeously moved back and forth.

Sorry if I'm whining but it gets a bit annoying being told I'm not where I was put without notice or choice.

I'll shut up now and go figure who I should be talking to.

Minor complaint really didn't want to tick anyone else off honestly, just gets confusing to get told I can't talk to this person cause I'm not in the car with them and throws me off.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2005)

I see Lorenzo open the door and push you out, shouting to you "Stop teleporting, I don't want to see you in my car!"   

But think of it, it's nice, you'v got the power to teleport from car to car. not a bad thing.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 4, 2005)

I was looking at the book of 2nd edition, and I've found the whole concept of Andrew would be hard to do under 2nd edition. 

One thing is your toughness save (read damage) is limited by your PL, all modifier added. So, where Andrew 1st edition had +8 damage save, and could have reach +11 at PL4, in 2nd, he would be limited to +4, or +8 if I decide to put no defence at all using the optional trade-off rule...

I haven't found the Durability equivalent yet.

And Tiring flaw have change. You have to do an extra effort everytime you use a power.

So the concept of the perfect athlete, tough as a nail, able to push his body to extrem with risk of exhaustion would see some change...

I don't know if we will do teh transition, Nuke leave us the choice, but in my opinion, I just don't care. After all, just as Nuke said, it is a lot more a ROLEplaying game than a ROLLplaying game, and I like it.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 5, 2005)

My vote (if I get one) is to leave the characters as is.  I know I ended up not relying on stats very much but it seesm the game has turned out pretty fun and everyone seems to be happy.  

_If it ain't broke don't fix it._

Plus, there is only one more issue left.  I think the pace of that will be much different than what we have done so far.  I really think you will all love it.

Thanks again for all the good times!


----------



## Velmont (Nov 5, 2005)

Nuke261 said:
			
		

> _If it ain't broke don't fix it._




 

So true.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 8, 2005)

Look, I'm going to ask one more TIME


Please stop Deux Ex Machina-ing me into the other CAR!

No one moved me out of the car, I figure I'm still in the one with Jenn.. why do I keep getting moved.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Look, I'm going to ask one more TIME
> 
> 
> Please stop Deux Ex Machina-ing me into the other CAR!
> ...




Fine.  No one has interacted with your last three comments.  I thought perhaps I should.  

Guess that was a bad idea.

Keia


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 8, 2005)

Kain, did you want to say something?

Just Kidding.  I think we all understand the frustration you feel.  I know I have gone through it.  One of the bigger problems with pbp games.  

For the record (and continuities sake) Kyle is in the truck with Jenn.  So are Gabe, Eleyna and Andrew.  Lorenzo and Corey are enjoying Lorenzo's roomy car.

I realize that everyone is just trying to interact with one another and it is difficult to keep up with minor plot points.  Hopefully, this issue is under control.

Oh yeah, one last thing...

*HAVE FUN!!!*


----------



## Radiant (Nov 8, 2005)

guys you knwo I really like you all, please stop acting like some hardcore nerds over nothing. I know it is confusing but honestly who really cares? We could have switched positions or maybe not, it's a comic book. Could even be a simple editing mistake, showing to wrong characters on a car together to let 'em talk. It happens.


----------



## Gideon (Nov 8, 2005)

you're all wrong.  It's obviously a plot by the sentinals to seperate and confuse us before they attack.  WE'RE ALL GONNA DIE!!!!!!!eleven!!!!


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2005)

You gonna die... not me. I'm the traitor   

Did I said that aloud. Ooops!


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

nuke261,

Thanks for setting everything straight.  I guess from the last few posts I'm rather happy it's just Corey and me in the car . . . these other guys are crazy!    

Keia


----------



## Radiant (Nov 8, 2005)

Velmont said:
			
		

> You gonna die... not me. I'm the traitor
> 
> Did I said that aloud. Ooops!




we knew that allready Velmont but we still love you. And even after we burned you at the stake and your a disgusting burned corpse we'll still love you.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm sorry I pitched a hissy over this.. part of it is I'm here at my folks and my dad gets on my last frayed nerve and well.. I had asked not to get jumped from car to car before..


I dunno.. maybe I should withdraw from the game or something... I am sorry I pitched the fit, and I will think on it tonight, most likely post.. and if I withdraw I'll let Nuke know.

Again I'm sorry about the poor posting behavoir.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2005)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Again I'm sorry about the poor posting behavoir.




No prob... I've been confuse myself on which car I was after the gas station events. Anyway, don't withdraw, you are a nice player.


----------



## Nuke261 (Nov 9, 2005)

I love all of you.  

You each make this game the fun, exciting adventure that it is.  I would hate to see any of you leave (no offense to our newest member.  I love you too).


----------



## Radiant (Nov 9, 2005)

you go answer my post and stop the crap about leaving the game or I'll beat you with a stick.


----------

